# Mosquito Troubles



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

My dog Dewey is apparently allergic to mosquito bites, he is getting bumps all over him that vary in size. We have had a very wet spring/summer so far and behind my house is a huge undeveloped field, and thus the mosquito's are horrible. I'm 99% sure it is from mosquito bites and not something else from the other threads that I have read, because he only gets them when he goes outside and they will go away after a couple of hours, and also whenever we let him back in the house he is usually covered in mosquito's. Anyway I was wondering about mosquito repellants for dogs, the only one I have seen is K9 advantix. Has anyone tried this, does it work, and is there anything else I should be doing for him? I'll be calling the vet tomorrow, but I wanted consult with you guys first. Oh yeah last week he was treated for flea and tick with frontline, so I'm not too sure if I can use anything else right now or not.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

To help cut back on mosquitoes make sure you keep your grass cut all the way up to the field and make sure you empty all containers of water too. 

I have found that horse spray works well.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

If you have that many mosquitos you absolutely need to be giving the dog Interceptor for heartworm as well!


----------

